# Set of Chef knives.



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 21, 2017)

I know it has been a while, but we aren't doing too good with the heat. Here is a set ready to go out to the Engravers. 10" - 8" - 6" Sabatier chef knives. These are headed to a Police Officer in Columbia Missouri, his Badge is going to be laser etched into the blades along with his name. Indian Rosewood handles.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## TimR (Sep 21, 2017)

Way cool is an understatement!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 21, 2017)

Nicely done Pappy. The laser etched badge will be a really nice touch too. You need to post pics when you get them back.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 21, 2017)

That set is gorgeous! Excellent craftsmanship! Chuck


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 21, 2017)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 21, 2017)

Beautiful.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 21, 2017)

Beautiful knives, Pappy!


----------



## Tony (Sep 22, 2017)

Nice work Pappy! Tony


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 22, 2017)

Nice.....real nice.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## milkbaby (Sep 25, 2017)

Awesome set of knives!


----------



## SubVet10 (Oct 1, 2017)

What type of engraving? A simple CO2 laser will eventually rub off...


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 3, 2017)

they are being laser etched in Fenton MO.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 13, 2017)

here they are completed .....they came a out a lot better then I can capture on the camera.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Awesome Pappy!!


----------

